# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Workflow Foundation : Rcuprer les proprits d'un workflow en base ?

## drjacky

Bonjour  tous,

Personne n'aurait un sample, simplifi  l'extrme et bien comment, pour rcuprer les proprits d'un workflow persist, par l'intermdiaire d'un Tracking Profile ?
Tout a est bien compliqu... J'ai cum beaucoup de forums, MSDN, mais je ne saisis pas vraiment le concept.

Par exemple, j'ai un workflow persist. Les services de persistance / tracking sont en place. J'ai certaines variables du workflow que je veux rcuprer (TestId, CompanyId...) - pour faire un rsum des workflows actifs dans un datagrid, par exemple :

- Comment crer de faon simple un TrackingProfile pour rpondre  cette problmatique (les samples trouvs sur le Net en font beaucoup trop, j'ai l'impression... Je ne veux que rcuprer des valeurs de proprits persistes)
- Faut-il utiliser, dans le workflow, la fonction TrackData() pour indiquer quelles proprits sont rcuprables par l'hte ?
--> this.TrackData("TestId", TestId); par exemple
- Comment, une fois tous les mcanismes mis en place, rcupre-t-on les proprits du WF ?

Merci beaucoup, je patauge depuis bien longtemps !

Etienne

----------

